# Craftsmen Driveway Gate



## bigb645 (Mar 31, 2009)

I need to build a new wood gate for my driveway the current one needs to go.

I have a 1905 Craftsmen bungalow, and I am having a hard time finding plans/ pictures (preferably plans) of gates that would work with my homes unique style. I have googled and searched for one but I keep on getting the same old thing.

The gate is a 2 door style it is 113" across (56" and 57") and I would like to keep it to 48" high.

Does anyone have any suggestions or leads? I could really use the help.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

A picture of your bungalow would sure help.

G


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Have you seen these?*

http://www.kirsch-korff.com/Pages/gates.htm
Try this search:

http://search.yahoo.com/search?ei=utf-8&fr=slv8-&p=craftsman%20style%20gates&type=
We need more info ..what have you seen that keeps coming up?

*Craftsman Inspired Driveway Gate*
*From Kirsh-Korff:*

Santa Monica, California 2005 
Redwood 
11 feet wide by 9 feet tall 
Budget: Starting at $5,000 
Enlarge photo 
Notched beam detail


----------



## bigb645 (Mar 31, 2009)

I can take some pics but I have no Idea how to post them on here.

I have checked out Kirsch, there gates are way to expensive for me. Thank you for the second link though.

My major problem is that my wife wants a height of only 48" which makes it a little difficult to obtain the height for the decretive tops that most of these fences have. 

I really need plans mostly because my wood working skills are moderate, My buddy & I have been working on obtaining all the tools & working on our skill sets over the last year or so.


----------



## bigb645 (Mar 31, 2009)

This is the link to photos of the house.

http://s358.photobucket.com/albums/oo24/hot_wheels18/devonshire/


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*That's a nice little house!*

You seem to be tied in by the existing fence for design ideas. The solid gates won't look right, my opinion. Can the dog jump very high? I think the 48" height request is too low, my opinion.
The basic outline you have seems to be in scale with the fence on either side, so using the same height/width/ curve why not try a different spacing on the slats, possibly add a diagonal for strength, possibly some cool metal strap hinges. To keep the open/airy feeling you've got going on the fence, the upper portion could be left "open" and be raised higher than 48" or your existing gate. I'll post a sketch. What ever you do will require adapting someone else's design to suit your dimesions. bill:smile: 
BYW to post pictures, scroll down on the REPLY box to where it says Additional Options, then click on "manage options". When the "browse" box comes up you can enter your photos one at a time by clicking on them. You must click on "UPLOAD" before closing the box. You must full screen this box for UPLOAD to be visible! They will show up just below "manage attachments" as JPEG or other type of files. You must click on "SUBMIT REPLY", then they will appear in your post after it goes to the thread. bill:yes:


----------



## creative novice (Jul 25, 2008)

*bungalow fence*

just a suggestion....what if you tried using a similar look to your porch posts as the posts for your gate? you also said that due to the height of the fence you didn't like anything with the decorative tops....i think maybe if you used the porch post design for your fence posts and then used that same "arch" as has your porch roof ...for the top of the gate ...it would look great (1/2 of the arch on each gate) ....with the fence at 48" i still don't see why you could not proportion the straight fence with a decorative top. keeping a reflection of the house design in the fence would be what i would do! paint it to match too! just my opinion!


----------

